# Thomas Mfg. Springfield, Ohio



## shoe3 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thomas Mfg. SPRINGFIELD,Ohio cool bike on Display Clark County Historical Museum, Springfield,Ohio this museum is 1st class. Last picture is factory building still standing

 

 da


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Beautiful bicycle!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 24, 2018)

I spoke to the curator at that museum and they told me that it was a racer. Turns out that it’s actually a roadster. The racer was the model 29 which I’m fortunate to have. Any Thomas are rare bikes but the racer is even rarer because it has the Thor b/b etc.


----------



## hellobuddy (Jan 24, 2018)

very nice bike, with a bad repaint.
they have some serious bike stands at that museum, not a bad idea, unfortunately it hides both hubs

What brand handlebars are those?


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 25, 2018)

hellobuddy said:


> very nice bike, with a bad repaint.
> they have some serious bike stands at that museum, not a bad idea, unfortunately it hides both hubs
> 
> What brand handlebars are those?



I agree that they hide the hubs this way with that style of stand and there must be a better way to display it.

I thought this was an original paint bike because it might have been impossible later on to replicate the filigree work on each tube and I believe that's original to the bike. ( Survivor )

Those bars appear to be "Kelly".


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 25, 2018)

What is interesting though that if you look closely at the catalogue drawing the only artwork shown is the one on the seat stay along the top. ( It says "_THOMAS" _)


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 25, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> What is interesting though that if you look closely at the catalogue drawing the only artwork shown is the one on the seat stay along the top. ( It says "_THOMAS" _)
> 
> View attachment 743405
> 
> ...




Hello Corbettclassics & Shoe3,

Looks like someone did a mask-off around the filagree and saved it .

Shoe3 - what is the Ordinary bicycle ? Looks like a Singer or CMC , Also appears to be a
nice survivor .

Thanks for posting both.

Glenn


----------



## shoe3 (Jan 25, 2018)

oldspoke said:


> Hello Corbettclassics & Shoe3,
> 
> Looks like someone did a mask-off around the filagree and saved it .
> 
> ...



Ordinary suppose be a Springfield Mfg. not sure?? They did make them.


----------

